# Apple Safari web browser



## Twin Fist (Aug 25, 2009)

anyone using it?

i downloaded it, and so far, it doesnt suck.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 25, 2009)

I use it occasionally.  Seems faster than Firefox, but I still prefer FF.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2009)

I tried it for a while but eventually found there were too many sites it didn't quite get.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 26, 2009)

Safari is standared web browsing on the Iphone and Itouch Ipod.

 I use it on my Iphone browsing works fine.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 26, 2009)

Since I use a Mac, I use it and FF.  FF is okay but I prefer Safari.  The JS is much faster in my experience.


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 26, 2009)

I recommend opening the "Develop" Menu (you may have to unlock it with a terminal code that you can Google - I can't remember it), but it allows a lot of debugging options and can really help get around web-sites that are developed "only for IE".  I love it and use it constantly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2009)

IE's dropped to under 70% so its good.  Course, IE 8 actually follows standards, so I'm sure alot of sites will be borked for that too.


----------



## wushu2004 (Sep 9, 2009)

I use Chrome (not for Mac ATM) and I love it and it's built upon the same software Safari is.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2009)

I tend to use Chrome or FF on a PC and then Camino on the Mac.


----------



## Knives (Sep 13, 2009)

Chrome is still extremely buggy and incompatible with a lot
IE is just terrible
FF is the best
Safari is a great browser though, and if you enjoy it then stick with it.

It's always worth checking the others out so you can compare/contrast.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 13, 2009)

I stuck with IE for years and years..then I caved in and went with FF.

Havent looked back.


----------

